# Where did you meet your ex/gf/bf/wife/husband?



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Im sure theres probably been a thread out ther like this before.. but oh well. Since its difficult to meet and date the opposite sex, I thought itd be interesting to see how member on here with anxiety have gotten into relationships. Sooo.. for those of you who have dated.. where and how did you meet your exs, or spouse, or gf/bf? If you haven't dated, you can add whatever you like. Maybe others peoples stories.. or you can blame the opposite sex and start a war if you want.

I met my boyfriend near the end of my Sophomore English class. My best friend dated him for like a week a year before, so she knew him. She took the initiative to get into contact with him, and we all hung out together pretty much every night the following summer. She had a boyfriend, but we were both single. So the more time we spent with each other the closer we got, and he asked me out the first day of our Junior year. If my friend at the time never would have tried to get into contact with him, we never would have dated. Its interesting to think about what could have happened. But anyways.. share your stories!


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

I met my wife at work. She needed a ride home one day (a clever trap) and I took her, and I found out we stayed about 5 minutes from each other. We dated for 2 years, lived together for 3 and been married for 1.

The anxiety made things hell for her because I used to get angry and stuff -- not abusive, but antagonistic sometimes. We hit a lot of bumps along the way but **** is real cool now --


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

SAS


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

nowhere.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Me and her have been together ever since I was born. It was like a match made in heaven. She is literally a part of time.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

everywhere


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

I met my boyfriend on this site.


----------



## whatyoumustthink (Apr 25, 2012)

In a parallel dimension where such things would be normality.


----------



## stinky (Oct 24, 2009)

this might actually be a helpful thread, it would be nice if more ppl posted though.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

SAS. She doesn't post here anymore.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Nowhere.


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

I've been married twice. I met both thru personal ads, back in the pre-Internet 80s and 90s. Had a few short relationships also, met one in a group activity, all others thru ads. Its just about impossible for me to meet a woman the "normal" way.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

sas


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

A job that I had.
Idk how to meet people other than Jobs now a days.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> SAS


:sas


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

a poll needs to be made.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

SAS


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow.. Im starting to think SAS is working as a better dating site than a support site.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Wow.. Im starting to think SAS is working as a better dating site than a support site.


So it seems 

SAS for me too


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

In my imagination


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> Im sure theres probably been a thread out ther like this before.. but oh well. Since its difficult to meet and date the opposite sex, I thought itd be interesting to see how member on here with anxiety have gotten into relationships. Sooo.. for those of you who have dated.. where and how did you meet your exs, or spouse, or gf/bf? If you haven't dated, you can add whatever you like. Maybe others peoples stories.. or you can blame the opposite sex and start a war if you want.
> 
> *I met my boyfriend near the end of my Sophomore English class. My best friend dated him for like a week a year before, so she knew him. *She took the initiative to get into contact with him, and we all hung out together pretty much every night the following summer. She had a boyfriend, but we were both single. So the more time we spent with each other the closer we got, and he asked me out the first day of our Junior year. If my friend at the time never would have tried to get into contact with him, we never would have dated. Its interesting to think about what could have happened. But anyways.. share your stories!


havent you ever heard of not dating your friend's exes? :roll


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

prettyful said:


> havent you ever heard of not dating your friend's exes? :roll


Lol and why does it matter?


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

prettyful said:


> havent you ever heard of not dating your friend's exes? :roll


They dated for a week, I'm sure she was distraught.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Wow.. Im starting to think SAS is working as a better dating site than a support site.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

SAS



















in a couple months....hopefully ;_;


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I met all my exes at nightclubs. The relationships lasted 2 years, 2 years, 3 years, and 1 year.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

School, friend set me up, school, internet


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

College.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I met my bf at the place I used to volunteer at. He wasn't really into volunteering, but the girl I worked with was good friends with him and asked him to come one day to do something. And so we met, lol.


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

World of Warcraft.

No shame! For the Horde  hehe.

Been two years now. We've gotten together in person and all that since then.

<3


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

All my exes I've had to travel a long distance to meet. Online dating; only way to get past confrontational anxiety easily, multiplying my confidence by 10 atleast.
Anyhow, I remember we went to the movies, talked quiet a bit, went to my hotel and talked more in the lounge. Eventually, I asked half-jokingly if she wanted to share the room with me for the night, seeing as I noticed it was getting late and she did'nt live nearby and was'nt traveling by car. She accepted, and Things went quickly from there, although no actual sex, because... In reality, that is just so sleazy on a first date, despite what the media might say otherwise.. :-/


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Beingofglass said:


> All my exes I've had to travel a long distance to meet. Online dating; only way to get past confrontational anxiety easily, multiplying my confidence by 10 atleast.
> Anyhow, I remember we went to the movies, talked quiet a bit, went to my hotel and talked more in the lounge. Eventually, I asked half-jokingly if she wanted to share the room with me for the night, seeing as I noticed it was getting late and she did'nt live nearby and was'nt traveling by car. She accepted, and Things went quickly from there, although no actual sex, because... In reality, that is just so sleazy on a first date, despite what the media might say otherwise.. :-/


Yeah I always figured long distance online dating would be really difficult. It would cost a lot to get together and theres a chance you might never meet up. But if it works I guess it would be worth it. In the future if my boyfriend and I break up, Im pretty sure internet dating will be my only choice. Since I don't have friends any more. Seems like its worked out pretty well for you in the past though.



Rubixkoob said:


> They dated for a week, I'm sure she was distraught.


Yeah exactly. They were never serious, never had sex, never in love, so the rule doesn't really apply. Although I was kind of intrigued at the thought of having a stranger tell me whats wrong with our relationship, when she only got that little paragraph lol.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Hell.


----------



## AnxiousH3RO (Jul 11, 2013)

Online gaming 
Not my intentions to have feelings for someone online, just happened T_T. We Skype and all  Currently long distance.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

pretty much because of friends and work.

i was very lucky to have moved next a house full of girls. they were really extroverts/outgoing girls so we became friends rather quickly and because of them i met my first real gf. one of the sisters actually had a crush on me up until i moved out and i always felt like an a-hole for not feeling the same, she was genuinely one of the nicest, kind hearted, girls ive met :blank 

every weekend they would have 5-9 of their gf's come over and thats how i met my first gf.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

work.


..yeah.. that ended well.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow, I just realised I met all of my partners while I was drunk in a club :/ Apart from two of them, one I met on a chat room, the other on a dating site. Why can't I meet anyone sober????


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

MoonlitMadness said:


> Wow, I just realised I met all of my partners while I was drunk in a club :/ Apart from two of them, one I met on a chat room, the other on a dating site. Why can't I meet anyone sober????


Yea, right?? Why can't I meet anyone in real life :con

I guess, to get past those barriers or handicaps we have for ourselves, we have to take diffrent measures. Some drink, some do stricly online dating etc..


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Xbox 360 live through a mutual friend.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Online dating site.


----------



## Dat Gyul (Jul 6, 2012)

Blackplanet


----------



## ThatGuy11200 (Sep 3, 2012)

I met my girlfriend at a Meetup group for shy people.


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

Bumping this for more replies.


----------



## Riddles (Aug 29, 2013)

1 Day out of ICU in hospital I was a mess


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

Online ... pof


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Right here on this site. I took a trip to see her last week and we officially declared our love for each other. She'll see all of my posts and laugh at me for it I bet.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

I met my ex in American Politics class. Lol.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Primitive Fish (Apr 12, 2013)

SAS within a month of joining! :O


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

He approached me in the street when I was walking home from a party at 2am.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Right here on this site. I took a trip to see her last week and we officially declared our love for each other. She'll see all of my posts and laugh at me for it I bet.


Awwww.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

SAS


----------



## IHateComingUpWithUserName (Jul 11, 2013)

SAS


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Right here on this site. I took a trip to see her last week and we officially declared our love for each other. She'll see all of my posts and laugh at me for it I bet.


I'm not laughing, I'm smiling :heart


----------



## thirdcoming (Jun 29, 2013)

When I was 20 in a humanities class. She asked me if I wanted to partner up for a work with her and I said yes. I saw that she was into me and she was so shy when she spoke, mumbling her words. I told her to calm down, no need to be stressed and we both went our ways. She started sitting next to me in class and we talked more. She lived alone in an appartment next to the school and we hang out there alone until one day we finally kissed. My first kiss, it was amazing. Sadly I couldn't handle the relationship, everything was happening too fast for me. Only lasted a week before I broke it off and it's the only relationship I ever had


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

In a lake.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I knew SAS brought people together, but I never knew it brought people _together._ I'm happy for you guys.


----------



## Pretty Mama (Sep 8, 2013)

I met my husband in 2006 on a roleplay (story-telling) website. We chatted on and off for 3 years before I finally decided I was so miserable with my life that I would fly over to the US from the UK to meet him (stopped caring he could've been a murderer/rapist etc! (and trusted that he wasn't a little bit too )). That was April 2009. I planned to stay for 6 days and ended up just not going home.


----------



## DisneyMisfit (Aug 29, 2013)

Yahoo Answers. He added me as a contact one night wanting to chat with someone out of boredom, and we just hit it off, soon becoming close friends and then finally boyfriend and girlfriend. We've been together ever since


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

I met my ex on Myspace.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Right here on this site. I took a trip to see her last week and we officially declared our love for each other. She'll see all of my posts and laugh at me for it I bet.


So happy for you


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Every girl I met was through friends. My more outgoing friends would have girls come over to hang out and that's how I met people, all my friends are now married so I do the online thing now.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I met my latest ex at a café, with friends. We hit it off right away. At that time, I was obsessing over the winter olympics(especially curling). I was loving the current Swedish team, and I had a picture of the skipper in my wallet(kind of like a joke). When it turned out that he had been staying up all night watching curling, too, and he had a picture of the team in his wallet - I knew we were meant to be. That same night, we went back to my place and listened to music, talked and drank whisky, all night. After that we were inseparable for the next 6+ years.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

^Aww, what a cute story. Why did you two break up?


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I first met him as his work. He was working the drive-thru and I remember him giving me this smile that made me feel self-conscious :b. I next saw him at the place where I used to work. I was working the register in my department and I checked him out. He remembered me, but he had to remind me who he was. A couple weeks later I saw him again at the place where I worked. I remembered him that time. We chatted briefly and then he asked for my number. We've now been dating almost 4 months. I kind of adore him. It seems so strange to me that I didn't immediately recognize him or even think twice of him originally, considering that I now think he's one of the most appealing people I've ever seen.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

probably offline said:


> I met my latest ex at a café, with friends. We hit it off right away. At that time, I was obsessing over the winter olympics(especially curling). I was loving the current Swedish team, and I had a picture of the skipper in my wallet(kind of like a joke). When it turned out that he had been staying up all night watching curling, too, and he had a picture of the team in his wallet - I knew we were meant to be. That same night, we went back to my place and listened to music, talked and drank whisky, all night. After that we were inseparable for the next 6+ years.


That's the best when you meet someone that shares a somewhat random interest. Whenever I meet a girl that likes the same obscure band or just any another thing that I have a passion for it's like my social anxiety disappears while we chat about it.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

veron said:


> ^Aww, what a cute story. Why did you two break up?


It's a long story, but my depression/avoidant behavior played a huge part in why it didn't work out in the end, even if we both still loved each other. If I could do it over again; I would have made an effort to change instead of putting too much trust in our love. Even a diamond can be cut, y'know?



crimeclub said:


> That's the best when you meet someone that shares a somewhat random interest. Whenever I meet a girl that likes the same obscure band or just any another thing that I have a passion for it's like my social anxiety disappears while we chat about it.


Yeah. We had a lot in common. Especially our peculiar sense of humor. We always goofed around.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Online or through friends.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

Appearantly I should make more friends.

My friends are almost all female; they have no male friends.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

I met my ex-boyfriends at bars and concerts. I'm into Heavy Metal, so I like to date fellow Metal fans and that's where I meet them. :yes


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

One on SAS and the other I was friends with for years before we dated.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

I met my first boyfriend at school, my second online, third at work, and my fourth (my fiance) at work.


----------



## Waffles91 (Nov 17, 2013)

Uh, I met my last one online. Lasted over a year. My friends are even worse with girls than me haha and I'm quite introverted so it usually just happens naturally I guess. Finding someone that shares the most random of interests etc


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I've dated my siblings friends, coworkers and some SAS people. I really doubt I'd ever date a total stranger or do internet dating.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

I met my ex in 7th grade in art class, we both liked each others drawings.


----------

